# intake push rod on B&S engine replaced now the valve does not move



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello about a month ago I was mowing the lawn with craftsman riding lawn mower and stop working well adjust valves and all worked well. Then about a week later quit working again. The intake push rod was broke on the tip and bent, order the part replaced and went to adjust the valves again and was turning the fly wheel to make sure the valves centered as you tube video stated and the top valve moves without difficulty but the bottom valve across from the intake push rod will not move when I turn the fly wheel. Any ideas what I need to check next, by all means I am not a mechanic just trying to save money.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of which is not moving? Your description isn't too clear.


----------



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

I will post picture tomorrow but it is the bottom valve that is not moving if that helps


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be caused by the pushrod falling out of the lifter cup,so check that first.
If the pushrod is moving,but the rocker arm,or valve isn't then the valve is probably stuck,or damaged.
If the push rod is in the lifter cup,properly,and the pushrod does not move,you may have a bad camshaft.


----------



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

*rod*

:lmao:your correct thanks much. tinkered with it a few and the rod was not in lifter cup lets hope this will stay resolved


----------

